# Another Pumpkin picture



## Yvonne G

Since Kymiie did such a realistic job on her pumpkin, I thought y'all might enjoy this picture:







Rebecca from the African Tortoise Group carved it. Maybe not quite as realistic as Kymiie's pumpkin, but pretty nice anyway!

Yvonne


----------



## jdawn

Wow, such talent!


----------



## shelber10

wow that is some pumpkin carving skill!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

That is a great likeness of Dudley! I am sure he was proud to be the subject of such a work of art. I especially like the way the tortoise scutes are not carved all the way through, but by scraping away the rind so thin that the light shines through. Very skillful, that.


----------



## Yvonne G

NO!! I'd really like to take credit for it, but I stole it from the African Tortoise site.

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan

So Dudley posed for the African web site?

I guess if you picked the pattern, you can take credit for that. I commend Rebecca for doing the grunt work--all those slimy strings and seeds, and shaping the lid just right so it doesn't fall through and smother the candle...


----------



## tortoisenerd

Awesome!


----------



## terryo

Wow! That's one of the best I've seen yet.


----------



## katesgoey

Thanks for sharing Yvonne!! Rebecca is a very talented carver. I don't see anywhere in your post where the pumpkin is based on Dudley - it wasn't, was it?


----------



## Yvonne G

katesgoey said:


> Thanks for sharing Yvonne!! Rebecca is a very talented carver. I don't see anywhere in your post where the pumpkin is based on Dudley - it wasn't, was it?



No. 

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz

Awwwww how cool is that ! I love seeing how you all celebrate Halloween, its a very very new thing for me ! In SA, we never celebrated it!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

emysemys said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Yvonne!! Rebecca is a very talented carver. I don't see anywhere in your post where the pumpkin is based on Dudley - it wasn't, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


Oh. How does Dudley feel about your using some other tortoise model on your pumpkin?


----------



## Isa

Very nice, She did an amazing job.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kymiie

I did want my pumpkin to look like that, but I actually thought it would be hard. So crush ''my tortoise'' became ''my guinpig''
Lol!!
Thanks xxxx


----------

